# I bit the bullet and bought a new lathe



## aaronacj (Feb 10, 2015)

My side business has been doing very well and i do all my work on an older delta midi lathe. The delta has worked great and i am going to keep it and have two nova chucks so i can swap work around without having to change out jaws and all that. Figured all my work is being done on a used lathe i bought, might as well upgrade it. But i also wanted to start being able to do larger bowls, the other day i tried a small bowl and i realized the delta can't handle it, it shook and just didn't seems to have the power.

Looking forward to this new lathe and i hope it arrives in one piece (Amazon.com), I plan on getting a friend and buying a 6 pack to get him to help me get it put together.

I also purchased a bed extension and the outrigger…can't wait till next week when it comes in.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Congratulation on the new lathe.
But what did you buy???? 
I'm sure other brands do but the Nova's have extensions and outriggers available?


----------



## aaronacj (Feb 10, 2015)

@leemills

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0064JIV66?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0064JIX82?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0064JIXH8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01

Those were the main things also got a few smaller items.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Good thing you did not pull the trigger, this thread would go south quickly.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

This landed in my garage last week from Amazon …









It arrived in a crate on a pallet, and the contents were in perfect shape. There were complaints on Amazon's website about poor packing and damaged components … evidently somebody was paying attention.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Wowser

Congratulations to the new owners of the new lathe machines, mighty nice.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dude! congrats on the new Lathe. I've had my new Grizzly 0733 a few weeks now and I'm lovin it !

I see what you did there BroncoBrian


----------



## aaronacj (Feb 10, 2015)

@Thedane,

Thats good to hear, I have to clean out the garage so i have a place to put the pallet then.

@JoeinGa

That looks like a pretty nice lathe also. I had a hard time figuring what to get because there is so much to choose from. I just happen to see a Nova in person and i liked it. I am sure had i seen some of the other manufactures lathe in person i would have been in trouble and still would be trying to figure out what i want.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Congratulations on your new acquisition. Looks like a really nice lathe with lots of capacity.

You are going to have to start posting some of your work\projects for us!!


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I hope you meant this outrigger:

http://www.amazon.com/NOVA-57073-Outrigger-Accessory-Lathe/dp/B00EZVL5O0/ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1433472347&sr=1-2&keywords=Nova+outrigger

The one you linked is for the smaller 1624-44. I bought it for my wife's lathe.


----------



## aaronacj (Feb 10, 2015)

@ RobS888

Looks like i got the wrong one, submitted a return and ordered the correct one. Thanks, nice catch.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

aaronacj, from the bottom of my heart thanks for not "pulling the trigger".


----------



## aaronacj (Feb 10, 2015)

@ DKV I think someone beat you to the joke of me accidently using the wrong idiom.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Congrats on the new spinny thing.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Aaronacj, you may not have pulled the trigger but you "bit the bullet". That's almost as bad. In fact it is as bad. Did you damage your teeth? What does your wife say about you carrying ammo in your mouth?

I am glad you "stuck to your guns" on the decision…did you feel "under the gun" to make that particular choice?


----------



## brain7 (Apr 22, 2015)

My congratulations! I have never bought tools throught Amazon. How long does delivery take? And, yes TheDave is right, there are many complaints but not only to Amazon's packing. So I haven't decided yet where can I buy the compound miter saw.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> How long does delivery take?


My lathe (same as aaronacj's) arrived seven (7) calendar days after I ordered it. The crating/packing was the best I have ever seen.


----------



## aaronacj (Feb 10, 2015)

Lathe came in today and packed very well. Haven't had much time to play with it but so far it's great! Very quiet and much heavy compared to my old Delta Midi.


----------

